# 1957 Schwinn Black Phantom



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

I just picked up a May, 1957 Black Phantom.  Unfortunately someone wanted a green phantom and painted over it. The front wheel has a non drum high flange hub that I haven’t seen before. I’m not sure the fenders are original either. It’s missing a ton of parts Still very cool.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks like the frame, guard and possibly the springer are Phantom. Cool butterfly bars from the late 50's early 60's! That serial number was used three different years in the 50's.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the frame, guard and possibly the springer are Phantom. Cool butterfly bars from the late 50's early 60's! That serial number was used three different years in the 50's.
> 
> View attachment 1265267



Thanks for the info. Does it look like the wheels are just S-2 from another schwinn model?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> Thanks for the info. Does it look like the wheels are just S-2 from another schwinn model?




I would have to assume that. Standard front hub was the Schwinn script piece.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I would have to assume that. Standard front hub was the Schwinn script piece.



Ah ok! What years besides ‘52 & ‘57 did the numbers appear?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> Ah ok! What years besides ‘52 & ‘57 did the numbers appear?





*** 1953 ***


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

Interesting the number would appear 2 consecutive years


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Yup, and I have no clue WTH Schwinn was thinking when they did that. Sure makes it hard to date some of the bikes like the Phantom since there weren't many changes over the years and there are no other dated parts on these oldies.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

Especially when parts are missing


----------



## phantom (Sep 12, 2020)

I would say if the fork is original to the frame then it's a 57....earlier models the pivot bolt was behind the fork.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 12, 2020)

phantom said:


> I would say if the fork is original to the frame then it's a 57....earlier models the pivot bolt was behind the fork.



I don’t know the history of the bike but possibly original. One of the strut bolts is “AS” and the other has Ben replaced with a normal bolt


----------



## Hudman (Sep 12, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> I just picked up a May, 1957 Black Phantom.  Unfortunately someone wanted a green phantom and painted over it. The front wheel has a non drum high flange hub that I haven’t seen before. I’m not sure the fenders are original either. It’s missing a ton of parts Still very cool.
> View attachment 1265243
> 
> View attachment 1265244
> ...



Im intrested in purchasing the front hub if you decide to change it out..thanx


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 13, 2020)

Hudman said:


> Im intrested in purchasing the front hub if you decide to change it out..thanx



I’ve had a few requests already but I’m not interested in parting out at this point. I need to Try and figure out the history of how it got to this point first.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> I’ve had a few requests already but I’m not interested in parting out at this point. I need to Try and figure out the history of how it got to this point first.




The large flange hubs were still an option in 1957 so there is a "very" slim chance that could be original but doubtful since many of the other parts have been replaced and missing. Your spokes look like the heavy gauge too.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The large flange hubs were still an option in 1957 so there is a "very" slim chance that could be original but doubtful since many of the other parts have been replaced and missing. Your spokes look like the heavy gauge too.



The high flange hub has the Schwinn script and the heavy .120 gauge spokes. I’m more interested in trying to research if they had any of this stuff changed out at the local Schwinn Shop. I’ve heard the Butterfly bars were a schwinn dealer option but they also could have been “California bars” there is no Schwinn stamp on them or a “W” for the Wald brand. I’ve got my work ahead of me for sure.


----------

